# Birthday Dinner



## bmudd14474 (Mar 10, 2022)

For my birthday this year my wife surprised me by taking me to Lake Tahoe for the night and getting a reservation at Hells Kitchen. 








For apps we had the Lobster Risotto and Pan seared Scallops. Both were good but the Risotto was our of this world.













For mains I had the 8oz Filet topped with king crab, asparagus, and Bearnaise sauce.







Wife had the Beef Wellington with mashed taters.







Both meals were out of this world.

For desert We had Sticky Toffee Pudding and a Chocolate Cake. The Pudding was the better of the 2. The wife ended up with the Chocolate on and I had the Pudding.







It was a great birthday surprise. Expensive but definately a great experience and I have to say probably the best meal I have ever had. 

If you ever get a chance to go its worth the trip IMO.

Take care all


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks like a great dinner and nice surprise


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

You're killing me smalls! That had to be an awesome meal! And two things on my to do list...beef wellington and risotto.  Just to say that I've made them...or at least tried lol.

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy birthday 

 bmudd14474
 . Looks like a grand meal in a wonderful setting. Is there still a lot of snow up the hill? I’m hoping there is.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday Brian. Meals look great . And very thoughful of your wife

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 10, 2022)

Absolutly Fantastic!  I on my last ep of Next Level Chef and ready for Master Chef Junior.  Big GR fan here.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday Brian !
Looks like a great time and meal !

Keith


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2022)

That is a meal to remember! I lived in Elk Grove until a few years back, never much cared for driving over Hwy 50. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday Brian!

My in laws have house in crystal bay and we try to get up there every year, so it looks like I know where I want to eat one of those nights while visiting. And I am not a risotto fan but if you say it was that good I will have to give it a try.

GRET BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2022)

Great looking meal and a heck of a birthday present. 
Did a travel nurse assignment in Reno a few years ago. Stayed in Carson City. Did the trip to Tahoe a couple of times. Beautiful area.
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks and sounds like a great meal Brian. Also sounds like your wife is destined for sainthood treating you to a meal like that. Happy birthday sir!!

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice !  Great experience .


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 10, 2022)

What an awesome meal and experience! Happy Birthday! Years ago, before kids, my wife and I went to a really expensive restaurant in Vegas and it was astonishing how amazing the food was. It was an incredible eye opener, kind of like spending my whole life on a Junior Varsity Football Team and then suddenly going to the Super Bowl. It really was several levels above anything I had eaten and I had no idea that food could taste so amazing. Haha, I paid about as much for the meal as my monthly rent was at the time, and we definitely didn't fit in there, but they were all super friendly and took us to the kitchen to explain meal prep, meat selection, showed us where the Sous chefs looked at screens from cameras that were looking down at each table so that they could perfectly time when to fire the next dish, etc.   

I agree with you 100% and so glad you had the experience that everyone should do at least once. Happy Birthday!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy birthday Brian,

My wife and I were not in Las Vegas long enough ( when on vacation) to go to his Hell's Kitchen.  But it still is on my bucket list.  The California location sounds super!

John


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy birthday, what a great gift


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 10, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> bmudd14474
> . Looks like a grand meal in a wonderful setting. Is there still a lot of snow up the hill? I’m hoping there is.



Sadly no. The snow pack is really low even though we got that massive storm in December. Summer should be interesting.



bauchjw said:


> What an awesome meal and experience! Happy Birthday! Years ago, before kids, my wife and I went to a really expensive restaurant in Vegas and it was astonishing how amazing the food was. It was an incredible eye opener, kind of like spending my whole life on a Junior Varsity Football Team and then suddenly going to the Super Bowl. It really was several levels above anything I had eaten and I had no idea that food could taste so amazing. Haha, I paid about as much for the meal as my monthly rent was at the time, and we definitely didn't fit in there, but they were all super friendly and took us to the kitchen to explain meal prep, meat selection, showed us where the Sous chefs looked at screens from cameras that were looking down at each table so that they could perfectly time when to fire the next dish, etc.
> 
> I agree with you 100% and so glad you had the experience that everyone should do at least once. Happy Birthday!
> View attachment 528355




Excellent way to put it. Going from JV to the superbowl is right. Its got me thinking of ways to improve everything I cook now as I want to get to or near that level.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks great.
And Happy Birthday. 
Mine was yesterday


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks great, but I don't think you got the full experience without some f-bomb ambiance.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday 

 bmudd14474
! And glad you enjoyed dinner!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 10, 2022)

Very nice surprise there Brian and I'm a little envious... I hope that your birthday was a great one...


----------



## kawboy (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday! Hells Kitchen is on my list. I've seen the one in Vegas while there for work but the rest of the crew wouldn't go. We have one in the Twin Cities, but not sure how safe the neighborhood is. May have to try it sometime while there for an appointment.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy birthday Brian!!
WOW, what a birthday meal!
You must be a great husband!
And you sure have a great wife!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2022)

Fantastic surprise! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday. Sounds like an awesome experience. Wife and I love watching the show. Would be a bucket list experience to eat at one of his restaurants.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 10, 2022)

Sweet! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 10, 2022)

Happy birthday Brian, great looking meal the Mrs treated ya to


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 10, 2022)

Very cool Brian!! All looks amazing. Beef Wellington is a well known specialty of GR and man I gotta say sticky pudding is one of the best desserts ever.


----------

